# Black Dog Method 7 LED Grow Glasses..



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with glasses like these? Thinking of buying them, but the priceeeeeeeee. So high. Just looking for a little justification before I purchase. 

Thanks as normal all! :aok: 

https://www.blackdogled.com/black-dog-led-grow-glasses.html


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 10, 2015)

not worth it
especially if you wear glasses already 

I wore mine about 3 times and now they sit collecting dust

it only looks 85% "normal".  Your not going to "see" nutrient deficiencies without "regular" lights

If I worked inside a room with all LED then yes but just for looking inside the tent: skip it!


----------



## Gaiant (Mar 11, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Anyone have any experience with glasses like these? Thinking of buying them, but the priceeeeeeeee. So high. Just looking for a little justification before I purchase.
> 
> Thanks as normal all! :aok:
> 
> https://www.blackdogled.com/black-dog-led-grow-glasses.html



I have a pair just like em but honestly I never wear them in the tent.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 11, 2015)

Love them, but then I have been using LEDs for several years now and am tired of looking at pink.

EDIT: Actually I just saw you said Black dog. Those are re branded. Just go with Method 7.
http://www.methodseven.com/led.html

Those make it look 100 natural and you can see even the smallest leaf issue.


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2015)

i don't use LED, so i never knew that it's hard to see deficiencies with LED. what if someone adds a simple old incandescent or cfl bulb above with a simple switch that you turn on every time you go into a growroom, just like you would in any room?


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a full spectrum grow light in my ceiling light that I turn on when I enter my garden room and then turn the LED`s off. Also put sunglasses on before entering. Have used this method for several years now, with no problems that I can tell.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Love them, but then I have been using LEDs for several years now and am tired of looking at pink.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I just saw you said Black dog. Those are re branded. Just go with Method 7.
> http://www.methodseven.com/led.html
> ...



Yeah, I didn't know if there were something "special" about the Black Dog version. They are still Method 7's, just Black Dog Edition, and seems to be the exact same price... at least that's what I thought I was seeing. Thanks PJ, buying them today! :aok:



zem said:


> i don't use LED, so i never knew that it's hard to see deficiencies with LED. what if someone adds a simple old incandescent or cfl bulb above with a simple switch that you turn on every time you go into a growroom, just like you would in any room?



There's a "blue lens" version of the glasses to put on when you're in HPS. But, HPS never really bothered my eyes. Odd eh? They would adjust and stuff, and never hurt me before or after. But man, LED's.. WOOOOO. I mean, looking in, your eyes adjust and that's fine, but... DAMN! Looking away after looking in there and everything is GREEN!!! lol For a long while after. So I think, it's time to make the investment!



yooper420 said:


> I have a full spectrum grow light in my ceiling light that I turn on when I enter my garden room and then turn the LED`s off. Also put sunglasses on before entering. Have used this method for several years now, with no problems that I can tell.



Yeah some use lights that aren't led and just switch off, but I mean... look at those glasses?! I can be a super hero of weed! lol!!


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2015)

i used to wear sunglasses with hps, old oakleys that i have, but i used to spend way more time in there. if led will make me see everything green, then i would surely add fluros to the ceiling to put on when i go in, but i doubt that i would buy such glasses


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> not worth it
> especially if you wear glasses already
> 
> I wore mine about 3 times and now they sit collecting dust
> ...



Hey Joe, did you have Method 7's or another brand? I've really been looking into this, and watched videos and seen pictures (not from the company, but reviews) so I'm quite sure I want them. Both my tents have a total of 4 lights each (8 total), so I open up both and it's just nuts lol. I hate looking away and seeing green hue to everything for over 30 minutes. 

Thanks for checking in and giving me your thoughts Joe :aok:


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 11, 2015)

I have bought a couple of pair of Method 7's..and they are cool...but not $150 cool when you can get a similar pair from hydrofarm or sunlight supply for $20. I have a bunch of the off brands and they work just as well as the Method 7, for a lot cheaper.
I wear mine all the time in the room.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 11, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> I have bought a couple of pair of Method 7's..and they are cool...but not $150 cool when you can get a similar pair from hydrofarm or sunlight supply for $20. I have a bunch of the off brands and they work just as well as the Method 7, for a lot cheaper.
> I wear mine all the time in the room.


I've not seen copys for LED's. Got a link?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Are you gonna get a green spandex suit to go with your super hero glasses? I can't wait to see your supper hero weed suit awesome.
Those shades are very nice if you got the $


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 11, 2015)

yup

IDK after a year+ of looking @ my LED's I can almost filter out the purple and "see" white ... sort of like that "blue" dress that looks white.

:48: 

View attachment PICT1248.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, like I mentioned... even me, with minimal LED exposure, got to filter it out after a few minutes. One thing I couldn't filter, was over 30 minutes of everything being green after. Also, generally feeling strained.

HPS = No problems for me.

LED is a different story it seems.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 12, 2015)

Just keep your eyes closed when you go in there and you'll be fine!:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

LOL Brix!  

The Method 7's are getting overnight shipment, so this should be the last night I have to go in naked


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 12, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> I've not seen copys for LED's. Got a link?


 
That I have not seen either...specific for LED...just HPS


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2015)

i use white leds and use a old pair of cutting glasses. i use #4 shade like i do when i cut metal with a torch. has worked great for me, but i don't have red/blue leds so i don't know how well they would work.


----------

